# Great entry level MTB - Giant Tempt 5 (27.5)



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Just picked up a Giant Tempt 5 for my wife, thought I would give a quick head's up in case there are ladies looking for a solid first MTB, this one is going to be hard to beat.

For the price the spec is pretty decent, disc breaks, mix of shimano and sram components. Suntour fork is probably the thing I would upgrade first but for now its fine. 

Build quality so far is first rate, I'm a big guy (6'4", 220lbs) and yet it felt just fine cruising around the parking lot. Obviously its a bit small for me but otherwise I never felt like I overwhelmed the bike, feels nice and solid. Also I was surprised how light it is, definitely sub 30 pounds, maybe around 26 or so. 

Lastly, it's one of the few women's bikes on 27.5 wheels which I think are ideal for a new rider. They give some of the roll over of 29er without the awkward steering/feel 29ers on small frames can have. Will post a few pics once I get a chance, has some subtle bling that just emphasizes how well thought out the whole package is, total home run as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Giants are well-designed bikes. My Trance X29 is like butter.


----------



## MT.MikeSF (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Jarlaxle, I am looking into the Tempt 5 right now for my Girlfriend. What are your thoughts about the bike now that your wife has been riding it for a few months. 

Is there anything to look out for or a should know about?

any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

MT Mike - Bike has been great, hasn't been on dirt much, mostly doing path rides with kids as a family so can't report back on out and out performance. That said, all components have been rock solid and my wife loves it. I've player around on it a bit, has me thinking about switching to 27.5 myself. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## MT.MikeSF (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response and the pictures. Yeah from what I have read most are very happy with their purchase. I think its what she will end up getting.


----------

